

Is Amazon S3 a Good CDN of Choice? - a0gi

Is Amazon S3 a Good CDN of Choice in comparison to other services offered by Limelight, Panther, or Akamai?
======
wmf
S3 is not a CDN, but it is a cheap way to deliver static content. Do you care
more about performance or price?

~~~
a0gi
Performance. I mean, price is definitely a factor.

~~~
wmf
S3's performance is significantly worse than real CDNs:
<http://davidcancel.com/2008/05/29/using-amazon-s3-as-a-cdn/>

~~~
boomshine
Thanks for the link! That's exactly what I was looking for.

